# A New Cage!



## charlieandme (Dec 27, 2012)

My hedgehog and me are very blest to have gotten a new cage this Christmas! He is finally seeming to get use to it, and it seems like he is loving it. The cage has no top, since my hedgie is not a climber (a bit too old for that sort of stuff). Anyways, pictures can describe better than words.
















Tell me what you guys think


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Cool. Let me know how the cage works. I almost got the same one. And by the way, they make a cover for it for about $20.00. Where is your hedgie's bed?


----------



## charlieandme (Dec 27, 2012)

So far it's working great! Like I said, he's outgrown his climbing years, so for a new, energyfilled hedgie, it won't really work. As for his bed, he has taken favor to sleeping under one of the ramps to his old bed. He seems to be a lot happier, we had family over today and everyone got a chance to hold him, and he was really excited and whatnot


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

That's a nice looking cage! You may want to get a fleece pouch or igloo for him to feel more safe and to add extra warmth, especially with him being an older hedgy. Even just some fleece bedding under the ramp for now would make him feel more safe and warm. I bet he's enjoying all the room he has now!


----------



## charlieandme (Dec 27, 2012)

Some wool is a great idea! I believe I have a bag of it from some hamsters I use to have (not used of coarse)


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Wool or wood? wool pouches would not be safe as hedgy's will get their toes caught, and wood houses may harvest mites, which you want to avoid at all cost.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm guessing what you're talking about isn't going to be anything hedgehog safe - if it's actual wool, it'll do nothing but get tangled in quills and around feet/legs. If it's that white cotton wool stuff they sell in pet stores for hamster bedding, it's not safe either for the same reasons. If you want to add another bed for him, I would suggest buying or making a small fleece sleeping bag like Shell suggested - there's some people that sell them in the For Sale section, and there's tutorials on how to make your own here - viewforum.php?f=57


----------

